# CBS All Access launches on Amazon Channels



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

The ad-free version of CBS All Access in now available on Amazon:

CBS All Access launches on Amazon Channels | FierceCable


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Johncv said:


> The ad-free version of CBS All Access in now available on Amazon:
> 
> CBS All Access launches on Amazon Channels | FierceCable


Hmm so sounds like a way to binge Star Trek Discovery on our Roamio. 

Scott


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> ... sounds like a way to binge Star Trek Discovery on our Roamio.


Season 1 wraps Feb 11.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> Hmm so sounds like a way to binge Star Trek Discovery on our Roamio.
> 
> Scott


Resistance is futile. Prepare to be assimilated.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Will we be able to log into our "Amazon Account" through TiVo and go to the CBS tab and watch that channel?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rdrrepair said:


> Will we be able to log into our "Amazon Account" through TiVo and go to the CBS tab and watch that channel?


It is fully integrated into the amazon app, so yes. Under your channels or watch list or continue watching, etc.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

rdrrepair said:


> Will we be able to log into our "Amazon Account" through TiVo and go to the CBS tab and watch that channel?


You still need to subscribe to CBS All Access.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Diana Collins said:


> You still need to subscribe to CBS All Access.


So if I already subscribe to CBS All Access, I can integrate that subscription into my Amazon account and watch it via the Amazon app on my TiVo?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

gweempose said:


> So if I already subscribe to CBS All Access, I can integrate that subscription into my Amazon account and watch it via the Amazon app on my TiVo?


That is hat it looks like. It seems as though they are leveraging the Amazon apps to access CBS streaming service so you won't need a separate app, but you still need the subscription


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Okay, now I'm confused. I went to add CBS All Access to my Amazon Channels, and it is forcing me to sign up for a free trial. I already subscribed to a year of the service directly through CBS. Is there any way to add the channel but use my existing membership credentials?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

According to amazon FAQ:

Premium channel subscriptions you have with your cable or satellite provider, and standalone subscriptions you've purchased directly from the subscription provider are separate services, and cannot be used with Amazon Video. For more information, go to Accessing Subscriptions from Other Providers & Apps.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> According to amazon FAQ:
> 
> Premium channel subscriptions you have with your cable or satellite provider, and standalone subscriptions you've purchased directly from the subscription provider are separate services, and cannot be used with Amazon Video. For more information, go to Accessing Subscriptions from Other Providers & Apps.


Thanks! So it looks like you have to purchase the subscription directly through Amazon in order to view it via Amazon Channels. Bummer.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

gweempose said:


> Thanks! So it looks like you have to purchase the subscription directly through Amazon in order to view it via Amazon Channels. Bummer.


And vice versa.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

gweempose said:


> Thanks! So it looks like you have to purchase the subscription directly through Amazon in order to view it via Amazon Channels. Bummer.


You can cancel it, and then resubscribe using Amazon.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Johncv said:


> You can cancel it, and then resubscribe using Amazon.


The problem is that I'm not on month to month. I got a discounted monthly rate, but I had to pay for a whole year of service upfront.


----------



## BadMouth (Mar 1, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Season 1 wraps Feb 11.


Shoot. I just activated the free trial thinking the season was already over and I could binge watch it over 3 days.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

BadMouth said:


> Shoot. I just activated the free trial thinking the season was already over and I could binge watch it over 3 days.


Perhaps the bonus flip-side to CBS AA via Amazon Channels being distinct; you may be able to do a trial on each.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

It looks like other apps could get rolled into my Amazon subscription without TiVo having the app on their boxes. Interesting... Has anyone tried to sign up to CBS AA on Amazon and successfully stream it through their TiVo yet?


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

gweempose said:


> The problem is that I'm not on month to month. I got a discounted monthly rate, but I had to pay for a whole year of service upfront.


Is this for the no ad version? Also, how did you receive this deal?


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

rdrrepair said:


> It looks like other apps could get rolled into my Amazon subscription without TiVo having the app on their boxes. Interesting... Has anyone tried to sign up to CBS AA on Amazon and successfully stream it through their TiVo yet?


Why don't YOU try it.  I use Amazon on a Roku box.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Ah, a new thread. This is a great idea, them putting it on amazon.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

HerronScott said:


> Hmm so sounds like a way to binge Star Trek Discovery on our Roamio.
> 
> Scott


yeah, but the amazon app takes forever to launch (like every other one?). Worth it to switch inputs just to avoid the startup delay..


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Johncv said:


> Why don't YOU try it.  I use Amazon on a Roku box.


 and you stream CBS All Access thru the Amazon App? I suspect you've got CBS AA as a separate app. Either way I'm going to wait until I can binge the Star Trek Discovery episodes. My curiosity is in knowing if I was to purchase any streaming subscriptions through Amazon, as opposed to from the provider themselves, would it show up on my TiVo in the Amazon Prime area.

EDIT: lol, just found this. Yes, answered here CBS All Access?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mattack said:


> yeah, but the amazon app takes forever to launch (like every other one?). Worth it to switch inputs just to avoid the startup delay..


Startup time on our Roamio Pro for Netflix and Amazon Prime doesn't bother us. I was happy to see the Grand Tour updating in our 1P this year (although it still doesn't have the last episode but I haven't started watching this season yet).

Scott


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Johncv said:


> Is this for the no ad version?


Yes. I paid $100 for a full year of the ad free version. I believe the normal price is $10/month, so I saved $20. 


Johncv said:


> Also, how did you receive this deal?


It was offered to me as an option when I signed up directly on the CBS All Access website.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

gweempose said:


> Yes. I paid $100 for a full year of the ad free version. I believe the normal price is $10/month, so I saved $20.
> 
> It was offered to me as an option when I signed up directly on the CBS All Access website.


Well your just lucky, and I hate you , just joking , CBS did not officer it to me.


----------

